# Replacing headlight bulb- you have got to be kidding



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

For what its worth, at least you don't have an LED equip light. I got a quote on one for one of my former vehicles and the new headlight, from the dealer as well as online (i.e. not just the dealer gouging me) was over $800 at the end of the day.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

My 2000 mustang has a system for headlights much like this.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Wish they still did that Neal. That is pretty slick.

Truth be told, if it was not for Youtube, I would have had no idea what was involved in getting to the bulb.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I just did one on a 08 BMW 328i. Front bumper, wheel well, and part of the front radiator support has to be dismantled for the whole light assembly to be removed. You can just change the bulb through a 'door' in the wheel well but I had to take out the assembly to find out why no blinker. It was burnt up. Now my 83 GMC? The lights fall out. :vs_cool:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

On Burban? I had Silverado, that was* easiest bulbs jobs ever.* Entire housing for both headlamps and DRLs simply pops out, then do as you please. Unless they changed it, of course.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

My Silverado and Ram trucks are a cinch; easily less than 10 minutes a bulb. Wife's Aura though, apparently not so easy. She hit a deer about 2 years ago, and I had them change both sides while they had it apart because I had been told by a buddy who had recently helped his brother change one on his Malibu that it was a couple hour job just to get to them. Made no sense to me, but I remember looking closely at it and could not find any direct route either.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nissan Rogue driver's side can make you sound like a sailor.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

ukrkoz said:


> On Burban? I had Silverado, that was* easiest bulbs jobs ever.* Entire housing for both headlamps and DRLs simply pops out, then do as you please. Unless they changed it, of course.


Mine is a 2013. Older models were easy, but not the newer styles. Don't know what your year is, but there is not need to make it that difficult with such a large engine compartment.

Look how easy the whole head light assemble came out in Neal's video.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ZTMAN said:


> Mine is a 2013. Older models were easy, but not the newer styles. Don't know what your year is, but there is not need to make it that difficult with such a large engine compartment.
> 
> Look how easy the whole head light assemble came out in Neal's video.


 I found the video for what you had to do. It's nuts.
https://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2009_Chevrolet_Suburban_1500_LS_5.3L_V8_FlexFuel/lights/headlight


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Video brings back memories, all bad. Good part was saving $146.00

The fellow in the video recommends replacing bulbs in pairs. Generally I would agree with that, but no way I am going through that for the other side until the light goes.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ZTMAN said:


> Video brings back memories, all bad. Good part was saving $146.00
> 
> The fellow in the video recommends replacing bulbs in pairs. Generally I would agree with that, but no way I am going through that for the other side until the light goes.


 Many years ago my BTL has a heater leak when it rained with his 60 Dodge. 
Bumper, Fender, inner fender, heater cover, only to find the top of the gasket on the cover had slipped out of place and caulk would have fixed it. :vs_mad:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeahh...
Well, they mind their business, that's for sure. Dealer and $100 an hour for lay hands. And far I remember, DRLs on my Silvie were blowing regularly and, knowing GM, that is likely the case for new models also. GM is like my wife - no change ever.


----------



## alexjburkhardt (Jan 17, 2018)

Definitely won't be getting any easier. 

Changing the DRL (angel eyes) in an e90 BMW requires you to be in the wheel well. Now, the HID bulb isn't too difficult -- but those are >$100+ a bulb. Not sure which is worse -- 45 minutes to replace a cheap bulb, or spending 5 minutes on a $100 bulb. 

To boot, those headlights are adaptive, and are upward of $1500 a pop new. Without ballists/bulbs. 

Follow that with the fact that cars no longer have true dip sticks, and a computer is required for break jobs ... and things are definitely not getting easier. I know of several mom-and-pop garages that just aren't in a position to keep up with all of the tech in new model cars.


----------

